# Looks like Geomans got the MJ-872 in Finally



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*I thought I would give a shout out for Geoman 
looks like he's got the MJ-872 in,,, also with the light head only option for $99
NEW Magicshine XP-G 1600 Lumen Lightset 4.5Ah [MS-872 GMG 4.5] - $159.95 : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!
I'm going to try one of these paired on the bar with a XM-L, and a XM-L on the lid should be scary bright.:thumbsup:*


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Rakuman, yes the MJ-872 with the updated clear 25 degree optic arrived yesterday. It pairs up nicely on the bars with the Magicshine XM-L on the helmet. The MJ-872 was orginally released with a diffused lens which really diminished output, we requested an update to a clear optic in March, we'll it finally arrived and we really like the result. Most riders could comfortably ride at Level 3 (70% brightness) which will extend runtime. Flood beam pattern is fairly wide but the quad XP-Gs have quite a bit of throw so it's useful on the bars for mountainbiking and roadbiking. Thanks GeoMan



Rakuman said:


> *I thought I would give a shout out for Geoman
> looks like he's got the MJ-872 in,,, also with the light head only option for $99
> NEW Magicshine XP-G 1600 Lumen Lightset 4.5Ah [MS-872 GMG 4.5] - $159.95 : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!
> I'm going to try one of these paired on the bar with a XM-L, and a XM-L on the lid should be scary bright.:thumbsup:*


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Any beam shots out there with the updated optics?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

If anyone out there is interested we have a spare updated optic for the MJ-872 that we will send to a US resident that replies to this thread. It is a significant improvement over the frosted diffuser optic that was originally released. It doesn't matter where you purchased the MJ-872 lighthead, we'd like to show you how bright that lighthead really is. :thumbsup:



gmcttr said:


> Any beam shots out there with the updated optics?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

GM, any plans to carry the MJ-870?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Randy, we have been thinking about that option, we have the new clear optic for the MJ-870, but we thought most would opt to use the MJ-872 since pricing would be very similar.



randyharris said:


> GM, any plans to carry the MJ-870?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> Any beam shots out there with the updated optics?


*Got one on the way , will post Beamshots later this week:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *Got one on the way , will post Beamshots later this week:thumbsup:*


Thanks for sharing that info update.

Your light head bar combo consisting of 1 XML and 4 XPG ought to do justice. Looking forward to it. With another XML on your lid, Total theoretical lumen = 3600L!

Even a very conservative 1/2 of that at 1800L should suffice for just about all riding conditions!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Thanks for sharing that info update.
> 
> The bar combo light heads consisting of 1 XML and 4 XPG ought to do justice! Looking forward to it!


*Ya after running Dual P-7s and Dual modified XM-Ls on the bars Ive come to the conclusion that 1 is never enough you need the best of both worlds Flood and Throw, For a week now Ive been running a Raylll (Flood) and a XM-L (Throw) on the bars and I am more than satisfied, imagine what it is going to be like with quad XPGs and a XM-L.  Night riding is so addictive. and everytime a brighter light comes out its like crack to an addict.
*


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Rakuman said:


> *and everytime a brighter light comes out its like crack to an addict.
> *


Don't remind me, and curses on you for starting this thread..........


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Ordered one up. Thx for the heads up. Been checking daily as they said they would have new offerings by Sept.

:thumbsup: to Geo for keeping the price down even with the far superior battery.

Can't wait to get it.... its a road-only light for me. So MS-872 on the bars, Dinotte 400L on the lid, and going to modify my old MS900 with a red lens for a rear-facing light for my Surly1x1 Xtracycle. 

All I will need now is a big foam disc to make me look like a low-flying UFO

Thanks Geoman!


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn! I've been waiting for these. Ive got a warranty replacement for the bikeray in the mail from geo. I wonder if they will work with me on jumping up to the 872...


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

how does this compare to the niterider 1500 race?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> *Got one on the way , will post Beamshots later this week:thumbsup:*


Too late for me........just ordered the MJ-872 and a MJ-808E. Why do you people make me do these things?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> Too late for me........just ordered the MJ-872 and a MJ-808E. Why do you people make me do these things?


*Nice* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Geoman*

If anyone out there is interested we have a spare updated optic for the MJ-872 that we will send to a US resident that replies to this thread.

I'll be glad to try it!

PM sent.

Thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Got it, we will ship that optic out for you, it should arrive by the weekend it makes a huge difference.
Cheers GeoMan



rain164845 said:


> If anyone out there is interested we have a spare updated optic for the MJ-872 that we will send to a US resident that replies to this thread.
> 
> I'll be glad to try it!
> 
> ...


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

how would one of these do as a standalone light? in this case, better on the bars or helmet? i'd always prefer one on helmet, but with the flood style...?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi DK, we did some helmet testing on this lighthead, obviously it is a wider beam pattern than we would normally use on the helmet but as a single light setup it was fairly good on the helmet. Clearly it is best on the bars with a spot beam on the helmet but it is versatile and a little lighter than the MJ-808 lighthead.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi DK, we did some helmet testing on this lighthead, obviously it is a wider beam pattern than we would normally use on the helmet but as a single light setup it was fairly good on the helmet. Clearly it is best on the bars with a spot beam on the helmet but it is versatile and a little lighter than the MJ-808 lighthead.


*Got mine yesterday Thanks Geoman:thumbsup:
Took it out for a hour ride last night and was very impressed used by itself it for most of the ride and I could see if someone only wanted 1 light this would work great! plenty enough throw and massive flood, rode the mile to the trail on its lowest setting and was fine, like Geoman said I think with this pattern it belongs more on the bars than the head. but it would work in a pinch.
if I could only have one light between a P7, XM-L, or this light it would be this one for sure.that being said I'm a lumen junkie and 1 for me is never enough..
The rest of the ride I kicked on a MS XM-L on the bars with this on high and a MS XM-L on the lid all on high and I felt like a truck racing the Baja 1000 can you say daylight..
The one thing that blew me away is how small this thing is they sure pack a bunch of light in a dinky package.:thumbsup:
*


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *Got mine yesterday Thanks Geoman:thumbsup:
> Took it out for a hour ride last night and was very impressed used by itself it for most of the ride and I could see if someone only wanted 1 light this would work great! plenty enough throw and massive flood, rode the mile to the trail on its lowest setting and was fine, like Geoman said I think with this pattern it belongs more on the bars than the head. but it would work in a pinch.
> if I could only have one light between a P7, XM-L, or this light it would be this one for sure.that being said I'm a lumen junkie and 1 for me is never enough..
> The rest of the ride I kicked on a MS XM-L on the bars with this on high and a MS XM-L on the lid all on high and I felt like a truck racing the Baja 1000 can you say daylight..
> ...


What temperatures are you riding in by lights? I've read that one of the guys here in Phoenix who bought an MJ872 from DX was having overheating issues.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> What temperatures are you riding in by lights? I've read that one of the guys here in Phoenix who bought an MJ872 from DX was having overheating issues.


*It was 90 when I started at 8 last night anything below 10 miles a hour I kick my lights down cause ya just dont need all that glow going slow, but for the ride home which is all downhill full power daylight. enough to scorch a vampire.:thumbsup:
Randy this would make a good combo with your Piko.*
*I will get some beamshots up later this week when I have time.*


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *It was 90 when I started at 8 last night anything below 10 miles a hour I kick my lights down cause ya just dont need all that glow going slow, but for the ride home which is all downhill full power daylight. enough to scorch a vampire.:thumbsup:
> Randy this would make a good combo with your Piko.*
> *I will get some beamshots up later this week when I have time.*


Sounds good!

btw - I can't imagine that for the $100 light head price that it doesn't include a gps speed sensor that automatically adjusts the lights brightness level for you! haha.

How does the light head look to you in terms of water resistance?


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> If anyone out there is interested we have a spare updated optic for the MJ-872 that we will send to a US resident that replies to this thread. It is a significant improvement over the frosted diffuser optic that was originally released. It doesn't matter where you purchased the MJ-872 lighthead, we'd like to show you how bright that lighthead really is. :thumbsup:


This is just another example of how awesome GEOMANGEAR is!

Everybody else on that "other thread" whining about them conducting a VOLUNTARY battery recall that will cost them many tens of thousands of dollars and not getting their replacement quickly enough can just STFU.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> btw - I can't imagine that for the $100 light head price that it doesn't include a gps speed sensor that automatically adjusts the lights brightness level for you! haha.
> 
> *How does the light head look to you in terms of water resistance?*


*
I'm going to refer you to this thread cause I dont ride in the rain unless its in the daytime and I don't plan on tearing this lighthead apart anytime soon.*
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-mj-870-mj-872-review-721203.html


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi DK, we did some helmet testing on this lighthead, obviously it is a wider beam pattern than we would normally use on the helmet but as a single light setup it was fairly good on the helmet. Clearly it is best on the bars with a spot beam on the helmet but it is versatile and a little lighter than the MJ-808 lighthead.


thanks for the reply Geoman. so if i paired this on the bars with my existing MS 900 on the helmet, would the spot on the helmet be drowned out from all this power? considering upgrading to the MS XML too but not sure if i can swing that much cash.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi DK, we did some helmet testing on this lighthead, obviously it is a wider beam pattern than we would normally use on the helmet but as a single light setup it was fairly good on the helmet. Clearly it is best on the bars with a spot beam on the helmet but it is versatile and a little lighter than the MJ-808 lighthead.


Any flash modes for daytime road users? No mention of it in the product description.

Also for anyone who's curious about the factory rating asterisk* every time you see 1600 lumens, it's because you'd be consuming 21.1 Watts JUST in the LEDs at this power level. Not to mention the couple of watts that will be dissipated in the controller.

OK, let's see here, 23 ish watts at an average input voltage of 7.4V equals an average current draw of 3.12 amps, which for a 4.5 amp hour li-ion pack is pushing just over an hour of run time. If these numbers are anywhere close, this thing is going to get HOT and fast. Without modest airflow, I would hope that it wold cut back to the lower power level very quickly. At these power levels* (if factory rating is real), thermal management becomes super important, and reports of overheating should not be taken lightly. 23 watts is a LOT of heat to get out of light head with that little surface area.


----------



## RNBN (Aug 21, 2008)

It sounds like the 872 is a great bar light. What would you guy's recommend as a helmet light to go with it? I would like to purchase from Geoman so it would need to be a light that he carries.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*This *
Magicshine XM-L 1000 Lumen Lightset 4.5Ah [MS XML GMG 4.5] - $109.95 : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!
*
Gallon Bottle at 100 ft*


----------



## RNBN (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response but it sounds like geoman is out of the 1000's but has the 900's in stock. Is there much difference between the two? should I wait the couple of weeks it will take him to get the back in stock?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*The MS 900 are a great all around light suitable for bar and helmet its been the standard for sometime now. the XM-L just is about 100 lumens brighter

MS900*


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

First Impressions, more to follow once I get a few rides in:

I was going to compare along side my preferred helmet light (Dinotte 400L) but I leant it out and could not get it here in time to shoot pics with it. But my experience is that the MS900 dwarfs the 400L in the hotspot and by my eyes is about 2x the light making the 400L more like 300 lumens (assuming the MS900 is around 600)

I used to MTB but kids and convenience trump my will to ride in the dark on the trail. So what you have here is what I would see most nights (city/suburb surface streets). Take my shots and my opinion with a grain of salt.

IMHO, road riding demands more, not less light than off-road. Competing car lights, any kind of wet surface, and streetlights severly impeed my ability to ID obsticles and find clean tarmac. Riding on the streets in the rain is especially sketchy as wet road reflect the light and I would guess my usable visible light on the road about 25% of what my lights look like in the dry.

Camera Settings:
F4, 100ISO, WB-Sunlight, TV-6sec, apx 38mm focal
All batteries freshly charged

Control:









Romisen 
Romisen RC-KF 3~8V Versatile Cree Flashlight (1x18650/3xAAA/2xCR123) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
About 120 lumens









MS900 on High (apx 600L)









Two MS900's on High (apx 1200L)









MS 872 on High (apx 1000L)









Same setup, but with a different focal length to show the backset beam patterns better
Apx 16mm focal

Romisen









MS900 on High









Two MS900's on High









MS-872 on High









MS872 + MS900 on High









Overall impressions:

Build quality on the new light is better by outward appearances. I did not tear it apart to check intermals for swarf. The front lens on the MS872 is plastic so you have to be a bit more careful with it than the MS900's since those are glass.

The flood is nice, and on the road, I think it near ideal. Yes it throws some light above the horrizon and it may be bright for cars.... but I like the quality of the light. Its very smooth, and lack the rings and dropouts that the MS900 has. Paired with my Dinotte 400L I think I will be quite happy with the M872 alone w/o a paired up MS900. I suppose if I want to be truely annoying I could run all 4 lights and have a theoretical 2500 lumens, but being that they all are cone beams, and have no cutoff for other drivers, I find no reason to run that much light on the road unless perhaps I am in a downpour.

The hotspot in the center on my MS900 tended to make me focus on just the stuff in that small area... effectively narrowing my vision when in fact I like to keep my perspective as wide as possible. The MS-872 allows me to scan far better which I like. I still want a spot on my head for directional light however....

Looking at the pics, I would argue that the MS-872 VS dual MS900's (not the XML version) has nearly the same amount of light, just with a different beam pattern/distribution.

Will report back more once I have a few more rides in.

Note about the focal length. I think 38mm is closer to what I would see without scanning. Whereas 16mm is never really a realistic on-bike viewing perspective. It was thrown in there to just show beam pattern, as well as where a lot of light is going outside the visisble area on the 38mm shots.

Cheers to Geoman for their great customer service and wonderful communication. I don't think I will be purchasing a light from any other dealer other than them for the forseeable future.

-Jeff


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

on the 38mm shots the 872 really shows it's got a significantly bigger flood than does the MS900's. Not as far of throw but not bad.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I received my MJ-872 and MJ-808E XM-L from Geoman today and got in a 5 mile test ride. As always, Geoman's quick handling of the order was appreciated. My first impressions match up with the other reports I've read.

The 872 is the first light I've had that I felt was bright enough for the flood pattern. I really like this light on the bars. This light just starts to wash out the 808E when you bring the spot in close.

The 808E XM-L is slightly brighter than the 808 P7 with a slightly wider spot. I am very pleased to be able to cycle through the 3 light levels without having to go through the flashing mode. I prefer this light over the P7 version even though the output difference is small (at least to my old eyes).

This set up is a nice step up from using an 808 P7 on both the bar and helmet.


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

So have a few road rides in with the light on high for the whole time. I averaged 20 mph for about 17.5 miles. So factoring in turns and stop signs which I slow for but do not always stop, my normal traveling speed was closer to 21-22 mph ave. 

That said right now outside temp is 66 deg and while moving the light head was warm but not at all hot. But once I stopped temps quickly rose. Once in the garage the head got hot. It never tripped the protective circuit. I have had my P7 get super hot with no problems either.

Agree with others, full power and 75% are not that much different. But I still leave it on high all the time. 

What I am trying to figure out however is this. While moving the light stayed simply warm. Like, you know it's "on" warm and not, dude that thing is warm. But once stopped and after I turn off the lamp it heats up quick. Does that mean it's good or bad at pulling heat away from the LED's? It seem to me that if it were perfectly conductive the outside case temp would not vary much from the core temp when stationary. That it heated up quick after stopping and turning off the light means the case is doing a good job. No?

I am positive I would nor even be questioning this if I had not seen the cooling fin sleeve is a separate component then what the led is screwed down to. Sometimes too much information leads to non-value added thinking


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

hiroshima said:


> What I am trying to figure out however is this. While moving the light stayed simply warm. Like, you know it's "on" warm and not, dude that thing is warm. * But once stopped and after I turn off the lamp it heats up quick. Does that mean it's good or bad at pulling heat away from the LED's? * It seem to me that if it were perfectly conductive the outside case temp would not vary much from the core temp when stationary. That it heated up quick after stopping and turning off the light means the case is doing a good job. No?
> 
> I am positive I would nor even be questioning this if I had not seen the cooling fin sleeve is a separate component then what the led is screwed down to. Sometimes too much information leads to non-value added thinking


I think basically it means that when you are moving, the heat is dissipated much faster ( thus it appears only to be warm ). As soon as you stop ( light on or off ) the remaining heat dissipates much slower, thus it appears to heat up. I think as long as you power down when riding slower or power to low or off when stopped you should be fine. I have a feeling though that people who live in warmer climates might have auto power-down issues. As such the heat dissipating ability of the 872 could possibly stand to be improved upon.

Now with all that said, "Would I buy one"?....Ummmm.....:skep:...maybe. If I saw the beam pattern in person and was satisfied with the throw and over-all beam width...AND...If I found the mid-modes were very usable, then yes, I'd buy one. Now if I owned no other lights other than a single standard MS P-7 for the bars??? :ihih:
Now in that case I'd buy the $100 light head so fast that the credit card would need to be cooled down before putting it back in the wallet.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

hiroshima said:


> my normal traveling speed was closer to 21-22 mph ave.


Excellent pace!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...AND...If I found the mid-modes were very usable...


FWIW...I did find all four light levels to be useful in my admittedly short test.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Ive got around 6 hrs on my light now I and I find that I run it on medium and 3/4 power 90 % of the time, and only kick it up to 100% for the fast downhills. I really like this light:thumbsup:*


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone have any run times yet on this with the stock battery?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Toff said:


> Anyone have any run times yet on this with the stock battery?


4.5 Geoman Battery
Runtime: 1.75 hours on High (Level 4), 2.5 hours on Level 3, 3.5 hours on Level 2, 5.75 hours on Low (Level 1)


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> If I saw the beam pattern in person and was satisfied with the throw and over-all beam width...AND...If I found the mid-modes were very usable, then yes, I'd buy one. Now if I owned no other lights other than a single standard MS P-7 for the bars??? :ihih:
> Now in that case I'd buy the $100 light head so fast that the credit card would need to be cooled down before putting it back in the wallet.


Mid modes are very usable. Where there are streetlights, I need high. Where there are no street lights, 50 and 70% are totally usable and throw plenty of light. I ride near a levee and there are no lights on that thing. Pitch black apart from the houses nearby. I can run on 50% no problem. On the trail, my guess is that 50% & 70% would be plenty. This also assumes you have a light on your lid which if you are on this forum where overkill is not only expected but mundane...

I find that on the road, if I were to position my P7 where it throws way down the road, the extra light above the horrizon about equals what 872 throws above the horizon even with the main aim point being 25 or so feet in front of me. Does that make any sense?:madman:

This 872 is so floody, with the light mounted near my stem and under the bars, there was so much reflected light, I could easily see my bike computer with the ambient light this thing was throwing.

I did find the OEM mouting screw *MIGHT* have 2-3 thread holding the mount to the lighthead. Not enough IMHO. The head has at least 6-7 threads and I want to use them all. So I tossed in a M3 anno aluminum screw in with some blue loctite. I feel better now.

Geoman appears to already be out of stock. I wish someone US based (hint, hint, Geoman) could get the Exposure bracket..... and make the QR piece that mounts to the light head universal....
Exposure Lights:


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

randyharris said:


> Excellent pace!


Full disclosure. I am on the aerobars, full kit, no wind, fresh legs, and dead flat.....

But its on a single speed, does that count for anything?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

One minor drawback with the MJ-872....my Cateye Micro Wireless computer has to be about 8" away from it to work.

I will live with it for the output of this light.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

anymore issues with the overheating?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

bardynt said:


> having ten posts so i can put links to ask about which is better bike


*HUH!!!!!!!!!ut:ut:ut:*


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

William_Cannon said:


> anymore issues with the overheating?


I think the biggest factor is what your climate is at night. For folks in AZ where its freaking hot even in the middle of the nigth (no clue now people deal with that) this light is not for you if you want to run high for the full ride.

For people in my climate and arguably a bit hotter, where night-time temps rarely are above 80 (usually more like 65-75) overheating is not an issue even when on high.

It also depends on if you are a slow rider, road or MTB. My experience is road based, late at night, and speed rarely dropping below 19mph... that is a lot of airflow taking away heat... where as crawling over rocks at 75deg ambient temps will not have the same advantage of airflow taking away heat.

you kind-of have to interpolate your own data from user experiences.. only you know how fast you ride, how hot it is when you do ride, and if you run 100% output all the time or if the 75% setting is sufficient.


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

hiroshima said:


> I think the biggest factor is what your climate is at night. For folks in AZ where its freaking hot even in the middle of the nigth (no clue now people deal with that) this light is not for you if you want to run high for the full ride.
> 
> For people in my climate and arguably a bit hotter, where night-time temps rarely are above 80 (usually more like 65-75) overheating is not an issue even when on high.
> 
> ...


i live in Hermosillo, Sonora, Mx. its just 2.5 hrs south driving from Nogales Az. I travel to Phoenix 2-3 times a year, but i have never went with my bike.

As you know, in Sonora its hot. This summer reach the 120 F mark. So eficient light systems its a MUST.

Local trails have evrething: fire roads, single tracks, switchsbacks, fast & technical descents, rock gardens, sand.

How do you rate this Combo(872 & 808 XML) in terms of heat disipation?


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

mochodurazo said:


> i live in Hermosillo, Sonora, Mx. its just 2.5 hrs south driving from Nogales Az. I travel to Phoenix 2-3 times a year, but i have never went with my bike.
> 
> As you know, in Sonora its hot. This summer reach the 120 F mark. So eficient light systems its a MUST.
> 
> ...


If you live in an area that gets to 120 in the day and 100 at night. I would not get the 872 if it were me. I would run a dual P7 + XML 808 or perhaps a Dinotte setup that seem to play fine at higher temps.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

bardynt said:


> having ten posts so i can put links to ask about which is better bike


wow, even when it's not intentional.. another MS thread gets derailed 

back to my question... i'm thinking of going with two 900s on the bars if the 1600 has overheating issues.. has anyone else had overheating problems with the 1600s?


----------



## atlashomeric (Oct 12, 2011)

I can see over heating issues arising with the 872 on high, for 23 watts it's going to be difficult to dissipate this heat without really moving quickly. The head is small, which is normally a good thing, but to release that heat there needs to be adequate heat sinking, where this head just doesn't look like it has. I could be wrong, but with this kind of output there seems to be a lot of heat, XP-G or XM-L. Anyone have an IR temp gun?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

abacojeff said:


> This is just another example of how awesome GEOMANGEAR is!
> 
> Everybody else on that "other thread" whining about them conducting a VOLUNTARY battery recall that will cost them many tens of thousands of dollars and not getting their replacement quickly enough can just STFU.


Have you ever seen an involuntary recall? There are none.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Those concerned with the possibility of the 872 overheating might want to look at the MJ-856. Same light but with different housing that probably cools better. You can get it with a neat bar bracket (which I did) or the conventional o-ring style mount. I also ordered mine with the new optional Samsung cell 5.6mAh battery pack

BrightStoneSports - MagicShine Bike Light and Accessories | Magic Shine MJ-808 | MJ-808e | MJ-816 | MJ-818 | MJ-856 | MJ-872 | ...










MagicShine MJ-856 1600 lumens LED Bike Light Set Bracket mount

MagicShine MJ-856b O-ring mount 1600 lumens LED Bike Light Set O-ring mount


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

skidad said:


> Those concerned with the possibility of the 872 overheating might want to look at the MJ-856. Same light but with different housing that probably cools better. You can get it with a neat bar bracket (which I did) or the conventional o-ring style mount. I also ordered mine with the new optional Samsung cell 5.6mAh battery pack


I would be interested to know what that light cools like. The only reason I did not go with that light is the case looks like it has sharp edges and clear annodizing shows scratches and scuffs much more than HA-III which is black, tough as nails, and THICK (relatively speaking)

I would be affraid of banging the corner of the light and having one of the fins bend in. I hate dings in my toys.

Nice looking light. post up a picture of the mounted product when you get a chance please.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

